# pranks on EMS



## ndilley (Oct 31, 2005)

has anyone ever heard of people (citizens) playing pranks on EMS. At my service around halloween time my service carries chainsaws on our trucks. In the past people have called us with fake calls to scenes and cut down trees to block the roads to and from the scene.  This is very dangerous and i was wondering if anyone has heard of similiar things.  This past weekend our PD arrested numerous people for doing such things


----------



## Jon (Oct 31, 2005)

I run in West Chester, PA.

I've heard of some of the more famous Jackass stunts, like the fake Dead body in a dumpster one....

Other than that, no.


Jon


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 31, 2005)

No, but I have a good one if it werent so illegal:

Use a cell phone to call in an EDP thats threatening suicide by sucking out the brain matter through the hoohoo!  :lol: 

-CP


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Oct 31 2005, 04:22 PM
> * No, but I have a good one if it werent so illegal:
> 
> Use a cell phone to call in an EDP thats threatening suicide by sucking out the brain matter through the hoohoo!  :lol:
> ...


 The hoohoo???

I'm not from the south.... what are you referring to?


----------



## ipscscott (Nov 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Nov 1 2005, 06:46 AM
> *The hoohoo???
> 
> I'm not from the south.... what are you referring to?*


I think it's kinda like a twinkie. But chocolate.  :lol:


----------



## CaptainPanic (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Nov 1 2005, 06:46 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Nov 1 2005, 06:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-CaptainPanic_@Oct 31 2005, 04:22 PM
> * No, but I have a good one if it werent so illegal:
> 
> Use a cell phone to call in an EDP thats threatening suicide by sucking out the brain matter through the hoohoo! :lol:
> ...


The hoohoo???

I'm not from the south.... what are you referring to? [/b][/quote]
 Rhymes with angina........


----------



## Jon (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic+Nov 7 2005, 10:05 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CaptainPanic @ Nov 7 2005, 10:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rhymes with angina........  [/b][/quote]
 THAT was a great response, CP!

 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## PhillyMedic (Nov 23, 2005)

I had some kids playing with a "scarecrow", it looked so real, people called 911 over and over again. I finally took trauma sheers to it and ripped it to shreads.


----------



## ndilley (Nov 23, 2005)

playing??? what in the world were the doing to that poor scarecrow that people thought to call 911?


----------



## PhillyMedic (Nov 24, 2005)

they would lay it under cars, and in awkward positions on the sidewalk, or at bottom of steps. They thing was made of wood, and it even had timberland boots on.


----------



## ndilley (Nov 24, 2005)

wow....i can't help but chuckle but what is wrong with kids these days...


----------



## Jon (Nov 25, 2005)

At my highschool the "senior prank" 2 different years was to take a corpse out for a "night on the town" and then run it up the flagpole at school.


----------



## hfdff422 (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Nov 25 2005, 09:54 AM
> * At my highschool the "senior prank" 2 different years was to take a corpse out for a "night on the town" and then run it up the flagpole at school. *


 I am so uncomfortable right now............ you don't mean a real corpse, do you?
I normally get the joke, but I am not seeing it here.


----------



## Jon (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hfdff422+Nov 29 2005, 11:33 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hfdff422 @ Nov 29 2005, 11:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Nov 25 2005, 09:54 AM
> * At my highschool the "senior prank" 2 different years was to take a corpse out for a "night on the town" and then run it up the flagpole at school. *


I am so uncomfortable right now............ you don't mean a real corpse, do you?
I normally get the joke, but I am not seeing it here. [/b][/quote]
 "dead" serious  .

Last I heard, at least 1 of the involved parties had some SERIOUS jailtime.

This happened x2 in the 1980's.


jon


----------



## hfdff422 (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Nov 29 2005, 01:11 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Nov 29 2005, 01:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"dead" serious  .

Last I heard, at least 1 of the involved parties had some SERIOUS jailtime.

This happened x2 in the 1980's.


jon [/b][/quote]
 ........................


----------



## CaptainPanic (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hfdff422+Nov 29 2005, 01:27 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hfdff422 @ Nov 29 2005, 01:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........................ [/b][/quote]
 Gives new meaning to "if you ever need a body moved....."


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 1, 2005)

My dad was a Deputy, they had those annoying dummies in cars...

I  took the dummy and left a ransom note.....cute little letters out of the magazines pasted em...heh "If you ever want to see John Doe alive again you will make the money drop no later then...."

They knew it was me that night Da with the boys knocked on the door, walked in took the dummy scolded me... heh I was only 14 at the time


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Celtictigeress_@Dec 1 2005, 01:15 PM
> * My dad was a Deputy, they had those annoying dummies in cars...
> 
> I  took the dummy and left a ransom note.....cute little letters out of the magazines pasted em...heh "If you ever want to see John Doe alive again you will make the money drop no later then...."
> ...


 That is awesome!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 3, 2005)

h34r:


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm all for senior pranks and all, but that's just gross


----------

